# First 1 star rating / questions



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi - I had a 4.93 rating after 170 trips (around 60 rated trips, of which 55 or so were 5 star, the rest 4 star). Today I got a 1 star and I am wracking my brain trying to figure out how I got a 1 star. Now I'm at 4.87. I gave a rider low rating the day previous - would he have been able to retaliate by giving me the 1 star rating the day after? Can riders, upon learning that they were given a low rating, turn around and retaliate by giving the driver a lower rating? Thanks.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes.

Welcome to the forums here at Uberpeople.net.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

It was probably an accident.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

One thing that happened right before I noticed the 1 star: I got a request from someone - drove right to the house and pulled up to the curb. Then the person cancelled - like they saw the car and then cancelled. Would they be able to rate me even though they cancelled? (I cannot think of any reason why they might have cancelled - as I mentioned, aside from like 5 four star reviews, the rest have been fives. People have been very nice overall. ..


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Peter Vann said:


> One thing that happened right before I noticed the 1 star: I got a request from someone - drove right to the house and pulled up to the curb. Then the person cancelled - like they saw the car and then cancelled. Would they be able to rate me even though they cancelled? (I cannot think of any reason why they might have cancelled - as I mentioned, aside from like 5 four star reviews, the rest have been fives. People have been very nice overall. ..


Nope. No trip no rating. Just a coincidence. Pax who cancel or are cancelled on can submit complaints but not rate us.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Peter Vann said:


> Hi - I had a 4.93 rating after 170 trips (around 60 rated trips, of which 55 or so were 5 star, the rest 4 star). Today I got a 1 star and I am wracking my brain trying to figure out how I got a 1 star. Now I'm at 4.87. I gave a rider low rating the day previous - would he have been able to retaliate by giving me the 1 star rating the day after? Can riders, upon learning that they were given a low rating, turn around and retaliate by giving the driver a lower rating? Thanks.


The First of many more to come.
Now , you are becoming am Uber driver.

Your ratings will Never be the same.

You see, the harder you work for Uber, the lower your ratings will go.
But
There are always Rate Cuts to look forward to !
Have an Uber badge .


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The First of many more to come.
> Now , you are becoming am Uber driver.
> 
> Your ratings will Never be the same.
> ...


Welcome to screwber


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Self esteem is Not part of the Uber program.

It will be squeezed from Your body and mind.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Peter Vann said:


> One thing that happened right before I noticed the 1 star: I got a request from someone - drove right to the house and pulled up to the curb. Then the person cancelled - like they saw the car and then cancelled. Would they be able to rate me even though they cancelled? (I cannot think of any reason why they might have cancelled - as I mentioned, aside from like 5 four star reviews, the rest have been fives. People have been very nice overall. ..


Unless uber has changed its policy, neither you or rider can rate each other if either of you cancels. The person who got the low rating from you most likely retaliated. Why did you give that rider a low rating? And what rating did you give?


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Unless uber has changed its policy, neither you or rider can rate each other if either of you cancels. The person who got the low rating from you most likely retaliated. Why did you give that rider a low rating? And what rating did you give?


so a rider can retaliate for getting a low rating - that kind of sucks. Why did I give him a low rating? This was a sketchy part of town, and I think he was stoned / on something. The name he gave was different from the one on my phone (that's happened before, so I blew it off). Then there was no address appearing on my phone, and when I ask him what's up with that, all he could do was mumble "its not that far.." So I'm getting nervous (recall this is a pretty sketchy part of the area) and I'm thinking of telling him to just get out. But then he shows me his phone and there is an address appearing on his end, and then a couple of minutes later it shows up on mine. There was like five minutes where there was no address, and he didn't seem to know where to go. I gave him the low rating because I think the rider should at least be coherent and have an idea where they are going. and not be on something.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Peter Vann said:


> so a rider can retaliate for getting a low rating - that kind of sucks. Why did I give him a low rating? This was a sketchy part of town, and I think he was stoned / on something. The name he gave was different from the one on my phone (that's happened before, so I blew it off). Then there was no address appearing on my phone, and when I ask him what's up with that, all he could do was mumble "its not that far.." So I'm getting nervous (recall this is a pretty sketchy part of the area) and I'm thinking of telling him to just get out. But then he shows me his phone and there is an address appearing on his end, and then a couple of minutes later it shows up on mine. There was like five minutes where there was no address, and he didn't seem to know where to go. I gave him the low rating because I think the rider should at least be coherent and have an idea where they are going. and not be on something.


Do you remember his rating when you accepted the ping?


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

I think it best for a driver to keep his/her rating system very simple: if you'd be willing to drive the pax again 5-star, if not 1-star. 
And they'd have to be pretty bad for me to absolutely refuse them a ride again.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

People suck. On Lyft, unlike Uber, at least you sometimes get feedback for what you did wrong. My offense yesterday, per someone's bad review, was driving a low-quality car.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> People suck. On Lyft, unlike Uber, at least you sometimes get feedback for what you did wrong. My offense yesterday, per someone's bad review, was driving a low-quality car.


Sh!t like that...Uber should just expunge. 
That's chicken sh!t.


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

Peter Vann said:


> Hi - I had a 4.93 rating after 170 trips (around 60 rated trips, of which 55 or so were 5 star, the rest 4 star). Today I got a 1 star and I am wracking my brain trying to figure out how I got a 1 star. Now I'm at 4.87. I gave a rider low rating the day previous - would he have been able to retaliate by giving me the 1 star rating the day after? Can riders, upon learning that they were given a low rating, turn around and retaliate by giving the driver a lower rating? Thanks.


Find lilCindy here, read her threads and you will be a very educated driver, you will know what to expect from some riders.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Peter Vann said:


> Hi - I had a 4.93 rating after 170 trips (around 60 rated trips, of which 55 or so were 5 star, the rest 4 star). Today I got a 1 star and I am wracking my brain trying to figure out how I got a 1 star. Now I'm at 4.87. I gave a rider low rating the day previous - would he have been able to retaliate by giving me the 1 star rating the day after? Can riders, upon learning that they were given a low rating, turn around and retaliate by giving the driver a lower rating? Thanks.


That is absolutely possible, I know I look at my ratings and than watch the effect after the ride as a passenger.


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

Peter Vann said:


> Hi - I had a 4.93 rating after 170 trips (around 60 rated trips, of which 55 or so were 5 star, the rest 4 star). Today I got a 1 star and I am wracking my brain trying to figure out how I got a 1 star. Now I'm at 4.87. I gave a rider low rating the day previous - would he have been able to retaliate by giving me the 1 star rating the day after? Can riders, upon learning that they were given a low rating, turn around and retaliate by giving the driver a lower rating? Thanks.


In a word, yes.

I had a perfect 5* rating until I gave a guy 1* because he was drunk, fell asleep and then woke up a couple miles from home and started screaming at me that he wanted to go home and I was going the wrong way. His wife was in the car and tried to calm him down by letting him know we were close, and I would have given her 5* for helping me out of a situation that was getting out of control if it were her account, but since it was his I felt obligated to my fellow drivers to give him 1* as well as report his behavior to Uber. The next day all the pax that took the time to rate me the previous night gave me 5*, but a few days later I noticed I had one less 5*, and one 1* which I never had before.

My guess is the pax (or his wife) initially gave me 5*, but then noticed his rating had taken a hit so he retaliated by changing it to a 1*. If I've learned anything on this forum, it's not to take the occasional bad rating personally. Pax will give a 1* in hopes of a refund, ride credit, or any other inane reason they can come up with in an inebriated or hungover state.

Uber holds the threat of deactivation over our heads if we fall below a 4.6 rating, but if you think about it anything over 4.5 means that more than 90% of your pax were happy with the service you provided. If you can make 90% of your clients happy in any business, you're doing a damn good job.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Peter Vann said:


> I gave him the low rating because I think the rider should at least be coherent and have an idea where they are going. and not be on something.


If I gave one star ratings to every drunken college girl who has either passed out in the back of my car or hasn't a clue where she is going... half of the sororities in town wouldn't be able to use Uber anymore!


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> If I gave one star ratings to every drunken college girl who has either passed out in the back of my car or hasn't a clue where she is going... half of the sororities in town wouldn't be able to use Uber anymore!


If I weren't a gentleman when driving drunk college girls back to their dorm/apt/sorority house at closing time I'd be on Megan's list for sure. I've been offered "tips" I know we'd both regret in the morning, but as the sober one I've always politely declined. As long as I don't have to clean up after them, I'll always give drunk college girls a 5* just for having enough brain cells firing to request an Uber ride to get them home.

I'll take drunk college kids over middle aged alcoholics any day.


----------

